# Quick question for winISD



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi All
I'm in the planning stage of a small project and I'm trying to get a graph of cone excursion with winISD. I'm able to plot gain, phase, spl, group delay, but that's it. Is it possible I downloaded an old version or some beta version that's limited??
Any help is appreciated.. Thanks
Jeremy


----------

